

Collect HN: Aprils Fools - daleharvey

Given the propensity of april fools jokes among the tech sites, I figured its probably a good idea to collect them in one thread as opposed to being individually submitted.
======
mbrubeck
Opt out of April Fools Day with the "DNF" HTTP header:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/do-not-fool/>

If you are planning an April Fools joke on your web site, I urge you to
support this important new web standard. :)

~~~
brlewis
Where's the spec for the header?

~~~
moeffju
Spec: The HTTP Request Header "DNF" is set to "1" if the user opted out of
April Fools' Day jokes.

~~~
brlewis
Thanks. I don't have FF4 on my Ubuntu laptop yet, but my testing with telnet
says it's working. If you have the extension installed please check for me:
<http://ourdoings.com/2008-04-01> should redirect you to a picture of llamas
ignoring April Fools Day if you've turned on DNF, otherwise it shows a fake
"OpenID Support to be Removed" blog post from a prior April Fools day.

EDIT: One reply saying if it worked would be most appreciated.

~~~
nfriedly
It works - I saw the lamas!

~~~
marcamillion
In all honesty, I am struggling to figure out if this is an April's Fools Joke
in and of itself, or if this is legit. The comments definitely don't help
much.

Can someone just be explicit with it.

I am not running FF, if that matters.

~~~
brlewis
It's both. The "DNF" header can't be a serious proposal since it doesn't
follow the convention of other HTTP headers. They're leaving "Do-Not-Fool"
unused in case it later becomes a serious proposal. But it does actually send
the header, so in that sense it's legit.

Announcement for our DNF support: <http://ourdoings.com/2011-04-01>

~~~
sid0
> The "DNF" header can't be a serious proposal since it doesn't follow the
> convention of other HTTP headers.

Why do you say that? The Do Not Track header (which is of course quite
serious) is "DNT".

~~~
brlewis
I hadn't looked at DNT. Are there other recent http header propsals that use
acronyms? Maybe I'm just not keeping with the times.

~~~
mbrubeck
The rationale for "DNT" is to minimize the bandwidth/latency impact of adding
a new header to every single HTTP request (for users who enable the "do not
track" option).

 _Update: The official announcement is ready_ \-
[http://mozillalabs.com/blog/2011/04/protecting-users-from-
an...](http://mozillalabs.com/blog/2011/04/protecting-users-from-an-age-old-
threat/)

------
imrehg
The Canterbury Distribution: <http://www.archlinux.org/> &
<http://www.debian.org/> & <http://grml.org/> & Gentoo & openSUSE....

That's some team effort! Too bad it's a joke, I'd so get it right now...

------
moeffju
We're pretty B2B, so we just subtly rotate the whole page by -2.5 to +2.5 deg.
<https://www.toptranslation.com/>

(Supports the DNF protocol, btw.)

~~~
DanI-S
Every good startup knows when to pivot.

------
gcr
I'm planning on installing a transparent proxy that rotates web pages 1-2
degrees with CSS3 transforms.

<https://github.com/gcr/proxies/blob/master/rotating-proxy.js>

~~~
nedwin
This is AWESOME.

Got a link to an example?

~~~
nedwin
Why was this downvoted? I'm not a developer, is there some kind of humour I've
missed here?

~~~
ajaimk
It wasn't me but occasionally the mouse slips and hits the wrong button. It
could also just be trolls.

~~~
mbreese
Or it could be the "AWESOME" part... Still, I'd love to see a link too.

------
cowpewter
Here at Grooveshark, we've harnessed the power of HTML5™ to provide you with a
full 3D experience...

<http://listen.grooveshark.com/>

If you have a paid account, it won't change your theme automatically though.
You should get a notification in the corner to turn it on.

~~~
omnivore
Yeah, I saw this last night. I'm not a subscriber anymore and it was really
annoying and I was confused. I didn't even think of April Fools though. Good
one.

------
th
xkcd is 3D: <http://xkcd.com/>

Randall is accepting user-submitted 3D versions of each comic:
<http://xkcd.com/xk3d/>

Unfortunately, it looks like there is no title text for 3D comics yet.

~~~
yread
It is in the noscript tag, Opera shows it

~~~
cstuder
As does Chrome.

~~~
fwenzel
as does Firefox.

------
GVRV
Google hiring everybody!
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-
view...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-
view/autocompleter/index.html)

~~~
GVRV
'Indian Tata Group and Chinese Government to buy Facebook for $770 billion' by
John C. Dvorak <http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2382933,00.asp>

------
riprock
Blizzard Entertainment's April Fools

starcraft:

<http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/games/console/>

warcraft:

<http://us.battle.net/wow/en/game/dungeon-helper/>

[http://us.battle.net/wow/en/game/dungeon/tomb-of-immortal-
da...](http://us.battle.net/wow/en/game/dungeon/tomb-of-immortal-darkness)

diablo:

<http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/media/horadrapp/>

~~~
TimothyBurgess
I've never played StarCraft but I would totally play that. That actually
looked like a lot of fun. Make it happen Blizzard!

------
humbledrone
I created a bash-like shell with C++ syntax. It saves a lot of typing, and
it's only 412,011 lines of template-heavy code, so it's easy to extend:

<http://blog.mezeske.com/?p=377>

------
robin_reala
Search for Helvetica on Google:
<https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=helvetica>

~~~
ch0wn
Searching for "Comic Sans MS" has the same effect.

~~~
trebor
But it isn't nearly so funny as Googling Helvetica. Most Helvetica-lovers are
Comic Sans haters...

------
dwwoelfel
If I wasn't so scared of being tarred and feathered by the anti-fools brigade,
I'd submit this self-post for April Fools:

    
    
        DAE think Hacker News is turning into Reddit?

------
yesbabyyes
Adblock releases Adblock Freedom - augmented reality eyewear that detects and
removes ads from the world in realtime. <http://chromeadblock.com/freedom/>

~~~
sp332
Hm, some basic AR eyewear + UnLogo software
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/816924031/unlogo-the-
co...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/816924031/unlogo-the-corporate-
media-filter-0?ref=live) (still looks pretty rough, but it's a start) could
actually do that.

~~~
yesbabyyes
Yeah, I was so happy to see it because I've been thinking about this exact
thing for quite a long while. I like the idea of replacing all ads with random
images from my photo albums.

I would be so much happier. One day.

~~~
emit_time_n3rgy
<http://add-art.org> add-on that uses that sort of idea :)

------
mhiceoin
Notepad++ is funding Scientology [http://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/redirect-
donation-to-scien...](http://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/redirect-donation-to-
scientology)

------
joshu
Is it just me or is none of this stuff any funny?

~~~
mindcrime
No, it's not just you. I despise this crap. I particularly hate the way /.
always became "nothing but AFD jokes" on April 1, and I really, really hope
the HN crowd never jumps on that particular bandwagon.

~~~
mashmac2
Oh geez. You just brought back memories of the "OMG Ponies!" theme from years
ago. That was completely ridiculous.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Slashdot_omgponies.png>

~~~
mindcrime
I'm pretty sure that was the day I broke my /. addiction. I'd largely
suppressed that memory, thanks for bringing it back. :-(

~~~
Lewisham
Well, I think theming is pretty funny in small doses. It's the actual complete
lack of news that I can't stand. It's basically Internet Shutdown Day.

------
fakelvis
Wolfram|Alpha have changed their name:
[http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2011/04/01/wolframalpha-
changes...](http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2011/04/01/wolframalpha-changes-its-
name/)

Now it's: <http://www.wolframalpha.com/bieberbeta.html>

WolframAlpa|Beta would have been funnier in my opinion. This just feels like
my dad trying to be hip.

~~~
ben1040
Or Wolfram|Alpo, the most mathematical-based resource for puppy owners
everywhere.

------
daleharvey
atlassian gets into mobile gaming

<http://www.atlassian.com/en/angrynerds>

~~~
statictype
Love the quotes:

"Cease and Desist" - Rovio

~~~
jespern
They said it: <http://twitter.com/RovioMobile/status/53582855015636992>

------
qwertymaniac
GMail Motion - Use your body to control your inbox:
<http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html>

~~~
martin1b
Hilarious!

~~~
qwertymaniac
I wish it worked though. Someday, perhaps, with a Kinect and free time :(

------
mrspeaker
Joe Armstrong and Robert Virding admit that Erlang VM was just a dodgy clone
of the JVM (video)

[http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/04/erlang-copied-jvm-and-
scal...](http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/04/erlang-copied-jvm-and-scala)

------
daleharvey
and the first, spotify closes its EU service in order to launch in the US

[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/spotify-announces-us-
lau...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/spotify-announces-us-launch-
closing-european-service-to-fund-it/)

------
Xuzz
Cydia adds a dickbar to help users discover popular packages:
<http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=14540>

~~~
ghiculescu
> If you don't see the Quick Bar it will appear once your device's date
> changes to April 1st, 2011, April Fools Day.

That wasn't very subtle :(

------
derrida
Wikipedia is hilarious! <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_page>

~~~
meadhikari
What is hilarious?

~~~
eneveu
Read "Today's featured article", the "Did you know..." part, and "Today's
featured picture".

Here is a screenshot of the page, in case you don't see the same / for future
viewers: <http://i.imgur.com/nGHhQ.png>

~~~
JonnieCache
The "today's featured article" bit is probably not a joke. 18th century london
was actually like that.

------
neckbeard
Cheezburger Network acquires Charlie Stross' blog:
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2011/04/administ...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2011/04/administrative-announcement.html)

------
lachyg
I wonder how many cofounders will get fake YC interview acceptances from their
partners =P

------
makeramen
Reddit Mold! <http://blog.reddit.com/2011/03/reddit-mold-is-now-live.html>

------
loganlinn
Narwhal in London according to Google Maps!
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=51%C2%B029%E2%80%9930.82%E2%80%B3+N+0%C2%B007%E2%80%9928.59%E2%80%B3+W&aq=&sll=51.49254,-0.124261&sspn=0.0035,0.010568&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=51.492994,-0.123382&spn=0.003734,0.009624&z=17)

------
vyrotek
Voting things up on <http://www.StackOverflow.com> seems to display colorful
dancing unicorns now.

~~~
gizzlon
=) Guess this is the day to post stuff to SO

~~~
marcamillion
Funnily enough, I have been seeing people being more generous with upvotes.

------
Jabbles
_Not an April Fools' Joke:_ Microsoft complains to EU about Google's (alleged)
anti-competitive behaviour.

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/microsoft-files-
antit...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/microsoft-files-antitrust-
lawsuit-against-google-in-eu/)

------
mef
Ryanair introduces "child-free" flights (if only it were true)
[http://www.ryanair.com/en/news/child-free-flights-from-
octob...](http://www.ryanair.com/en/news/child-free-flights-from-october-2011)

~~~
nddrylliog
Oh, so the 1994 look of their website wasn't the joke?

------
bergie
Apache gets paid 3.141592654 cents for each Google +1 click because of their
"+1 patent"

[http://grep.codeconsult.ch/2011/04/01/1-tm-a-rosy-
financial-...](http://grep.codeconsult.ch/2011/04/01/1-tm-a-rosy-financial-
future-for-the-apache-software-foundation/)

------
fakelvis
<http://pinboard.in> is now a Yahoo! product.

Before I realised, the "from Yahoo!" image (top left) stopped me in my tracks.

------
adora
LinkedIn's "People you may know" section is now filled with historical figures
and fictional characters, all of which have pretty elaborate profiles.

<http://awesomescreenshot.com/057alia5b>

------
tokenadult
For historical interest, an all-time classic from the BBC:

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/april/1/new...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/april/1/newsid_2819000/2819261.stm)

~~~
hallmark
Would have been even more awesome if the BBC reported on a very poor harvest
the next year, due to an inevitable crop pest: the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

~~~
jacques_chester
You'd need the FSM + a time machine, given that the "spaghetti harvest" gag
was pulled in 1957.

------
NZ_Matt
Air New Zealand have introduced "pay what you weigh"

<http://promos.airnz.co.nz/payweigh/>

~~~
uvdiv
Is fair pricing such an obscure concept that this is a credible April Fool's
joke? Why _shouldn't_ people get discounts for losing weight and saving the
airline fuel expenses? Is there a implicit moral norm that those who consume
less should subsidize those who consume more ("to each according to his
need"), or is mentioning an awkward truth like "heavy people take more energy
to lift" a social taboo, or do people just avoid thinking about this entirely?

I assume this would be illegal discrimination from a private New Zealand
company, even though it's dandy for the NZ government:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/5245...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/5245555/Nurse-
told-shes-too-fat-to-move-to-New-Zealand.html)

~~~
spicyj
I doubt that a few dozen pounds is significant relative to the weight of the
aircraft.

~~~
archangel_one
Probably not. But the airlines charge as though it is when you're over the
baggage weight limit.

~~~
pyrhho
I believe that is more to do with baggage handler's unions and worker
regulation. Though they certainly exaggerate it to make a profit.

------
turbodog
<http://joeloncoal.com/>

------
Urgo
Hey guys, My goal since 2004 has been to keep a list of all AFD jokes on the
web in one place. Check it out if you like. Have 66 there so far this year :)
Feel free to submit any ones from THIS year to the site as well.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2394571>

------
nitefly
Security Advisory SMB-1985-0001: Plumber Injection Attack in Bowser’s Castle:

<http://blog.ksplice.com/2011/04/smb-1985-0001-advisory>

------
stanleydrew
Twilio's API now returns responses in morse code. Just append .morse to the
end of any Twilio REST API URL to get the morse code representation.

If you find a legitimate use for this, please let us know.

~~~
IgorPartola
I would love to learn Morse code to use it for text messages. Not related to
Twilio, but this reminded me. Maybe we could take care of two problems at once
by hooking up a Morse code transcriber hooked up to a cell phone to the horn
in every teenagers car :)

------
rbxbx
test-align: centaur; <http://testaligncentaur.com/>

not to be confused with

text-align: centaur; <http://textaligncentaur.com/>

------
stanleydrew
Twilio releases long-awaited carrier pigeon API:
<http://www.twilio.com/pigeons>

~~~
swatkat
This reminds me of Google PigeonRank :)

------
btilly
One of my favorite web comics got seized by the FBI: <http://www.gpf-
comics.com/>

(I hope this one is a joke.)

------
Seth_Kriticos
<http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/> drops back to CLI today, it seems.

~~~
St-Clock
Try various commands on their cli for some interesting feedback (e.g., vim,
emacs, rm -rf).

Btw, someone downvoted a previous poster who said exactly that. The post was
deleted though :-(

------
gammarator
(Internet Annoyance Day is even more annoying when it starts at UTC-12.)

~~~
borland
UTC+13, even. We're still on daylight savings time in NZ

------
MaysonL
Dave Winer's putting up a paywall on Scripting News:
<http://scripting.com/stories/2011/04/01/letter.html>

------
Mizza
<http://omgubunutu.co.uk> is a fun one

~~~
ppog
Typo in the link: <http://omgubuntu.co.uk>

~~~
ascott
This is great, I love browsing the articles through the terminal.

------
rsoto
Thinkgeek:

\- Arsenic-based sea monkeys
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e8b9/>

\- Edible gummy iPhone cases
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e8ba/>

\- Playmobil Apple Store Playset
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e8bb/>

\- Angry Birds Pork Rinds <http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e8bd/>

Minecraft Store: <http://www.minecraft.net/store/loot.jsp>

------
carnivore
Any YouTube video, with _CAPTIONS_ on (The CC button), to add text to your
1911 video :)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmV-NddtqRU>

To find other videos with captions, append ",cc" to your search, like "cats,
cc".

------
mncaudill
At Flick(e)r, we finally fixed the misspelling of the company name.

------
jeffbarr
The AWS team has been working on the new Amazon $NAME product for over 10
months:

<http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/04/announcing-aws-name.html>

------
Z3UX
Apple to launch Vatican City Apple Store

[http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/04/01/breaking-news-
apple-t...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/04/01/breaking-news-apple-to-
launch-vatican-city-apple-store/)

~~~
Z3UX
I love their Apple website screenshot:
[http://thenextweb.com/apple/files/2011/04/Apple_Vatican2a.pn...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/files/2011/04/Apple_Vatican2a.png)
XD

------
balanon
"My newborn isn't crying all night. April Fools. Yes she is. Joke's on you."

<http://twitter.com/#!/balanon/status/53677841384091649>

------
DanielRibeiro
Seth Godin's:
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/04/introducing-...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/04/introducing-
white-space-links.html)

------
mman
Everyone stop ruining April fools by expecting it

------
daleharvey
My favourite

[http://labs.mudynamics.com/2010/04/01/why-nosql-is-bad-
for-s...](http://labs.mudynamics.com/2010/04/01/why-nosql-is-bad-for-
startups/)

------
dchest
I launched "I Read Like" <http://iwl.me/read/>

------
fremdkraft
The employees of Germany's Foreign Ministry are getting iPads replacing their
PCs and notebooks.

I guess some will wish it wasn't April 1st. :)

Google translated story:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FBerliner-
Aussenministerium-wechselt-zu-Apple-1219332.html)

------
inerte
We put this on our menu, under "Tasks": <http://erkie.github.com/> with the
text " _destroy system_ "

------
mariust
<http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html> the best one I saw today.:D

------
forsaken
<http://urbanairship.com> has turned into an 8-bit working game.

------
wilhil
Super User - <http://superuser.com/q/265114/4386>

------
elliottcarlson
[http://notes.envato.com/news/the-future-of-envato-is-
here%E2...](http://notes.envato.com/news/the-future-of-envato-is-
here%E2%80%A6-and-its-in-stereoscopic-3d/)

Envato unveils 3DOcean - The world's first stereoscopic anaglyph online
marketplace.

------
joeblue
Hi Everyone, I am super excited to announce the release of The Hoffington
Post: <http://thehoffingtonpost.com> The Internet Newspaper: 100% dedicated to
David Hasselhoff.

It's better than his singing. We swear.

------
paraschopra
Move beyond behavioral targeting: using mouse movements to read visitor’s mind
[http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/behavio...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/behavioral-targeting-using-mouse-movements/)

------
est
<http://www.geforce.com/> 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500

------
djjose
Find a new girlfriend/boyfriend based on one you already like!
[http://blog.alikeplaces.com/2011/alike-places-launches-
new-p...](http://blog.alikeplaces.com/2011/alike-places-launches-new-
personalized-dating-sites/)

------
mhiceoin
Affiliate rebills funding an Affiliate hang out in the Maldives

[http://www.mrgreen.am/general/the-reason-i-havent-been-
blogg...](http://www.mrgreen.am/general/the-reason-i-havent-been-blogging/)

------
FSecurePal
Hacker Group Changes Millions of Passwords to "password"; Only 38% of Users
Notice <http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002134.html>

------
piotrSikora
YouTube's "year 1911" mode ;)

------
duck
I turned Hacker Newsletter (<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>) upside down for
the day and started offering a new faxed edition for a small fee.

------
hollywoodcole
reddit's in the making:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/gftly/and_the_april_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/gftly/and_the_april_fools_video_for_2011_is/)

------
tsenart
<https://github.com/tsenart/fool.js>

Just paste this before your body closes: <script> // Uncomment the next line
if you want the prank to happen only when the url hashtag is #april // if
(document.location.hash.indexOf('april') > -1)
document.body.style.webkitTransform = document.body.style.MozTransform =
'rotate(' + [45, 90, 135, 180, 225, 270, 315][Math.floor(Math.random() * 7)] +
'deg)'; </script>

------
cnicolaou
Nice one from the AWS team <http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/04/announcing-aws-
name.html>

------
jitendra_
News about Pune's Tech Industry decline quotes Vivek Wadhwa:

[http://punetech.com/punes-tech-industry-to-
decline-40-by-202...](http://punetech.com/punes-tech-industry-to-
decline-40-by-2020-negligible-startup-activity-vivek-wadhwa/) .

Wadhwa on twitter confirms it is a prank:
<http://twitter.com/vwadhwa/status/53675195906531328>

------
PStamatiou
Google Docs Motion Beta: <http://www.google.com/google-d-s/promos/motion.html>

------
zedrick
One Kings Lane launches OKL Farms - The only breeders of the Mini Lap
Elephant.

<http://oklephant.com/>

------
selvan
DST's Yuri Milner offers EVERY YCS11 applicant $250K.

------
philikon
<http://zodb.ws> is one of the more impressive April Fools hacks I've seen
this year. It runs the ZODB, a pure Python NoSQL database that's been around
for a while and originated in the Zope project, on top of CPython -- in the
browser! Uses emscripten which compiles LLVM bytecode to JS. Complete with a
localStorage backend for ZODB.

~~~
mcdonc
indeed, kick-ass

------
stevenashley
Duke Nukem Forever has been delayed until Mid 2012.

~~~
m_myers
Reverse April Fool!

------
rodh
Meet the world's first 3D monocle: <http://us.toshiba.com/spectacle>

------
fmavituna
Metasploit - <http://www.commonexploits.com/?p=266>

------
wmobit
Milkyway@Home on iPhone / iOS. The small tests that run on my desktop in about
10 seconds take 20 minutes on my iphone 3g, and drain the battery about 8%.

<http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=2303>

------
sahillavingia
At Pinterest we turned stuff upside down: <http://pinterest.com/>

------
monicaobrien
Here's ours: Braintree's New Mobile App Green Allows You to Pay with Cash From
Your Phone [http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/braintrees-
new...](http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/braintrees-new-mobile-
app-green-allows-you-to-pay-with-cash-from-your-phone)

------
agaton
Twingly and TV4+ Haunted House launches Blog Platform for Ghost Writers and
Social Mediums

[http://blog.twingly.com/2011/04/01/twingly-launches-blog-
pla...](http://blog.twingly.com/2011/04/01/twingly-launches-blog-platform-for-
ghost-writers-and-social-mediums/)

------
danek
"I'm feeling yucky" button

<http://zocdoc.com>

also, we ported our site to lolcode

<http://codedoc.zocdoc.com/zocdoc-completes-site-rewrite/368>

------
njonsson
“What’s new in htty v1.3.4: Rails view emulation — PUT and DELETE are sent as
POST requests with form data of ‘_method=put’ or ‘_method=delete’.”

<http://twitter.com/get_htty/status/53649180652093440>

------
bnmrrs
Thanks to the coming Canadian election Demeure was able to add a special
rental property. <http://demeure.com/special-offers/sussex>. Come and stay in
the former Prime Minister's house for only $3000/night!

------
jonkelly
Our small contribution to the genre: [http://thisorthat.com/blog/breaking-
scrappr-picks-up-410001-...](http://thisorthat.com/blog/breaking-scrappr-
picks-up-410001-million-investment) Breaking News: Scrapper Gobbles Up
$41.000001 Million Investment

------
dord
At Sporcle, they've added a 'Boss!' button. Now when you're playing games on
their site at work and the boss comes around, just click the boss button and
something else will pop up in the window!

<http://www.sporcle.com>

------
__david__
We switched the colors on the cards in our solitaire games
(<http://greenfelt.net/freecell>). It's a subtle effect that just makes things
look weird without you being able to identify what is wrong, at first.

------
gluejar
The Threat to Book Publishing From Long-Dead Authors, and a Solution
[http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.com/2011/04/threat-to-book-pub...](http://go-
to-hellman.blogspot.com/2011/04/threat-to-book-publishing-from-long.html)

------
iki23
@TPB wins auction for site eBay.com, merge is planned:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2395035> <http://bit.ly/frcgu8>

------
mortenjorck
If you use Harvest for time tracking, they have a nice, simple gag today: The
usual nameplate link in the bottom right has changed to "HARVESTVS • SINCE
MMVI" and clicking on it will change all of your time entries to Roman
numerals.

------
monahancj
[http://www.leeholmes.com/blog/2011/04/01/powershell-and-
html...](http://www.leeholmes.com/blog/2011/04/01/powershell-and-html5/)

I'd been waiting all day for this to happen to me. It took until 4:20 PM.

------
davweb
Eric Lippert introduces some new features in C#:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2011/04/01/compo...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2011/04/01/compound-
assignment-part-two.aspx)

------
mcdowall
Someone at work actually tried to enter her card details!

[http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-
deal/royalwedding/28...](http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-
deal/royalwedding/280861)

------
ciupicri
GNOME 3.0 Rescheduled for September 2011 Release

[http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/2011-04-gnome-3.0-resche...](http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/2011-04-gnome-3.0-rescheduled.html)

------
fdd
In a bid on Auction site eBay, for the site of eBay.com itself, The Pirate Bay
has come out as the official winner: <http://thepiratebay.org/blog/189>.

------
senectus
[http://www.zdnet.com.au/rim-debuts-screenless-
blackberry-339...](http://www.zdnet.com.au/rim-debuts-screenless-
blackberry-339312385.htm) Blackberry announces a screenless model

------
sankara
Introducing Cleartrip Enamel -
[http://blog.cleartrip.com/journal/2011/4/1/introducing-
clear...](http://blog.cleartrip.com/journal/2011/4/1/introducing-cleartrip-
enamel.html)

------
juiceandjuice
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2395020>

Not one upvote yet :( I'm suprised nobody has submitted that URL yet.

------
herman
We're having some reverse packet switching issues on Snapfinch, seems to be
causing images to display upside down: <http://snapfinch.com>

------
jshort
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/april-fools-2011-the-big-
li...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/april-fools-2011-the-big-list/) \-
Good list there.

------
redbluething
AOL acquires Forrst <https://twitter.com/kylebragger/status/53634151336787968>

------
guruz
Hidden flags for Nokia's Qt: <http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/04/01/qt-hidden-
gems/>

------
whimsy
An adaptation of RFC 1149 (IP over Avian Carriers) for IPv6:
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6214>

------
shoma
New RFC. Regional Broadcast Using an Atmospheric Link Layer
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6217>

------
moses1400
A pivot by centerNetworks <http://www.centernetworks.com/centernetworks-pivot>

------
grandschema
[http://www.leeholmes.com/blog/2011/04/01/powershell-and-
html...](http://www.leeholmes.com/blog/2011/04/01/powershell-and-html5/)

------
cinch
(in German) Netbook review: Compaq Aero 4/33C
<http://www.golem.de/1104/82381.html>

------
rdtsc
Flask-Enterprise!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2394521>

~~~
sibsibsib
oh... that wasn't serious? Guess I missed the April 1 date on it.

------
jim-greer
Trade in your used Flash games on Kongregate

------
dreeves
Ode to Power Laws: <http://messymatters.com/powerlaws>

------
Mizza
<http://www.flickr.com/>

Kinda subtle.. check the title..

------
mmilkin
<http://sheldonbrown.com/5and5.html>

------
JohnJacobs
Haha. Check out <http://libsxe.org>

------
adam_quartzy
<http://blog.quartzy.com/>

------
fdd
catify your images on imgur: <http://imgur.com/blog/2011/04/01/catify-your-
images/>.

------
ved
Head over to LinkedIn and see who "you might know you"...

------
Herwig
TechCrunch is making a big list too! [http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/april-
fools-2011-the-big-li...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/april-
fools-2011-the-big-list/)

------
plainOldText
omgubuntu has encountered an error or many :) <http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk>

------
csarva
Google Romance: <http://www.google.com/romance/>

~~~
lylejohnson
From 2006...

------
sktrdie
Is this an Aprils fools joke? If yes it should be submitted under itself.

------
tkahn6
Hulu 1995 throwback complete with <table> based layout.

<http://www.hulu.com/index.htm>

~~~
colinyoung
Love this one. Best part is the hidden dialup sound and <blink> tags.

~~~
ascendant
It's the slow-loading, grainy pictures that really take me back.

~~~
maayank
and the marquee and frames based website :) Be sure to scroll to the bottom,
where there are a geocities affiliate button, the omni present (at the time)
under construction gif, guestbook, netscape and ie 3 buttons, and green-led
counter.

Back in the day I had the very same last three on my angelfire and then
geocities websites... Ahhh, the memories.

------
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
IDG has a story about mozilla recalling firefox 4 because of serious bug.
Every user should return their version using an online upload form or by
sending a usb-stick by mail.

[http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.377322/mozilla-aterkallar-
firefox...](http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.377322/mozilla-aterkallar-firefox-4)

------
pitdesi
<http://FeeFighters.com> raised $41 million, bought the rock band FooFighters,
rebranded as <http://FoeFighters.com>, and is having a contest to see which
Foe they should fight.

Please vote! it's good for humanity!

------
shareme
Jason Calacanis sold Mahalo to MS Bing

~~~
desigooner
how about: Jason Calcanis sold Mahalo to AOL

~~~
shareme
no you misspelled it its Calacanis

